# My skyline pic collection (446 pics)



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

You can VIEW the images for free without signing up for anything. but if you want to upload your own you still need to PM me becasue I don't want everybody on the internet uploading who knows what to my server. Oh and as a non logged in user you can only see the thumbnail and medium sizes of pics to view the full sizes for images bigger than 640 x 480 pixels (like with wallpapers) you still need an account, this is to once again stop linking from killing my bandwith. 


Please don't link the images 
currently 446 pics up. 
Link: 
http://skyline.lymz.us:8080/gallery


----------



## Leggy pete (Jun 12, 2002)

Some good pics thanks.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Leggy pete said:


> *Some good pics thanks. *


I'm organising it by model right now....


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Excellent site  Thanx 4 the link


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Are the speeds ok? It's hosted from home, so hopefully it will work out ok.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

skylineGTR_Guy said:


> *Are the speeds ok? It's hosted from home, so hopefully it will work out ok. *


Speeds are fine for me (I'm on 512kbps connection, BTW).


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Excellent :smokin:


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Superb site and well arranged 

Thanks for that

Dave


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

If any of you have any pictures of your own you would like to add let me know


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great collection of pix. Excellent work.

Cya O!


----------



## skyline swift (Aug 20, 2003)

very nice pic's, keep up the mint work!.. .


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

skyline swift said:


> *very nice pic's, keep up the mint work!.. .
> 
> *


Should be adding more tonight or tomorrow and bring it over 500 pics


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Ok up to 533 pics and 90 videos, hi res pics and videos are for members only, please dont download more than 1 video at a time since the site is hosted from home and it will kill my bandwith forcing me to remove the vids, so please dont ruin it for others


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

You've practically got my whole site on yours! 

Cem


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Blow Dog said:


> *You've practically got my whole site on yours!
> 
> Cem *


Out of all the skyline pictures I've seen your former R34 was my favorite! Hope you don't mind that I have the pics on my site, I'll add some kind of thank you page or something  Do you by any chance have a larger version of this picture:










I'm just itching to make it my wallpaper!


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

how does 'one' become a member?


----------



## skylinebabe (Apr 3, 2004)

*OMG THATS HELL MAD*

BLUE HUGE         wow u have put alot of effort into this and it looks FANTASTIC!WELL DONE LOVED IT!


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

johnnyTightlips said:


> *how does 'one' become a member? *


Just send me a PM with your desired username and password and I'll add you


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

Hope you had permission from all the different people mate. Only looking at the 2nd page & already seen a 1/2 a dozen or so cars that belong to people on here. 

some good pics though.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

toffy said:


> *Hope you had permission from all the different people mate. Only looking at the 2nd page & already seen a 1/2 a dozen or so cars that belong to people on here.
> 
> some good pics though. *


I took a few of the pics, others were submited by owners, others were found on the internet. Most of the pics are already on a million other sites so who the origninal owners were I have no idea. I did take some from some other sites and alot were sent to me by various friends. I don't take any credit for the images pulled of of other sites and if any of them had watermarks or any other tagging indicating the original owner I left on the pic, instead of cutting it off and claiming it as my own. Alot of the wallpapers are distributed for free and I am just re-distributing them. If anyone has any copyright issues they can contact me and if they can prove that they are the rightfull owners then I can credit them or whatever. But so far no one has seemed to mind


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

I added some magazine scans and more pics 
http://skyline.lymz.us:8080/gallery/scans

so the total is now 740 images and 91 videos.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Ok you little freeloaders, I've added 1591 new skyline pictures to the gallery bringing the total to 2335 images/videos 
I should charge you guys for this stuff....


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

Boo it took ages to find this & the sites not working.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Server went down, I still have all the images and videos, just need hosting


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

aww thats not fair. someone with a bigger collection of pics than me.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Link doesnt work 
If someone has enough space i can upload all 4250 GTR pics (give or take a few) i got on here. Obsessed. I think so :smokin:


----------



## Mr R32 M (Jun 12, 2004)

DAMN! its unfair, someone host the pics for him!

mark


----------

